# Red Tegu?



## mshill90 (Dec 20, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone can give me a better indication as to whether this is a pure red tegu, or possibly a mix of a Red and a B/W...

She has very little red on her body, except her tail- her tail is super red.
She has a lot of white!

Maybe a high white red?

(I don't know her sex for sure, but I just call it a she.)

She is currently 23"- her age is unknown- the seller told me approx 7months to a yr on the high side.

Thanks!

-also, please ignore my dirty bathtub!-


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 21, 2013)

looks like a high white red to me, she may get more red as she matures too.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 24, 2013)

She's a very pretty red with a lot of white. Where did you get her from?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 24, 2013)

_Not a hybrid Reds colors vary just like any other tegu. Like previously mentioned she may get darker / develop more red as she gets older or stay high white, it could go either way._


----------



## mshill90 (Dec 26, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> She's a very pretty red with a lot of white. Where did you get her from?



I got her at the Hamburg PA show. 
The vendor got her in a trade and said he didn't have space for her. 
The vendor said someone mentioned it looked like a chacoan giant, but we both agreed highly that's unlikely. The vendor did come from Florida... He coulda just caught her outside. Hahaha 

She only cost me $125 so I felt that was more than fair considering he wanted $250 for her to start. 

She's def a feisty thing. Hoping the red stays minimal.


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 27, 2013)

She looks good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 27, 2013)

Sounds like you got a great deal, I'm jealous! I saw one like that for sale around here. Snakes at Sunset had some pretty reds for sale last year. There aren't many reds running wild around here so I'm betting she's CB.


----------



## desz0000 (Dec 30, 2013)

I ordered a red from snakes at sunset last year. Actually was a b day gift from my woman. I love that little gu to death. Cant wait till she wakes back up.


----------

